# lol ghosts serie



## idolomantis (Aug 18, 2008)

who reads this is watching this topic...

i has a frutefly







fail






nomnomnom






hey you there! come back here!






wallslide!






now the funny ones.. next post.. NO YOU LAZY OCTOPUS SCROLL DOWN!!!!!!!


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 18, 2008)

well that took long, can,t you scroll faster?

ATTAAAAAAAAACK!!!!!






can i has licence?






lights on, aply directly to the forehead.






time masta..






i slain it, can i has cookie now?






now where are you waiting for?! comment!!!


----------



## Giosan (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello little babies!


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 19, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Hello little babies!


they look fimiliar to you, don,t they?


----------



## Giosan (Aug 20, 2008)

They do


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 20, 2008)

Oooo... I like the one about the cookie. :lol:


----------

